# MTS Newbie



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

I have recently been purchasing LGB MTS items to get the equipment to run a wireless system. I am waiting for some of the items to come in from E-Bay. I have a 55016 non parallel Loco Controller and I am looking at a 55051p transmitter but I don't know if it is compatible with the 55016 and a 55056 non parallel reciever unit I have. I have the early style decoders and MTSII non parallel unit with a 50111 transformer. My question I primarily about compatibility and if I could find a 55051 it would't be an issue.

Ed


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Ed, 
You will need a non parallel Tx. You cannot mix P and non P. Watch Ebay as they do show up. 
Steve


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ed,

'Fraid I can't help with your question but, WELCOME to the board!


----------



## lgbben (Jan 3, 2008)

Ed

All MTS vill work together you just wont be able to use p commands it vil be all serial commands
i have been using MTS since 1999 

Ben


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys for the welcome and the info. Sounds like there is some compatibility. I was asking as I haven't received the 55005 MTSII unit I purchased on E-Bay yet so I have not even delved into the MTS system. Currently I am using a 50170 and 50111. I was hoping to use the Loco Remote 55016 with the 50170 and 55056 but I need the wireless transmitter to make it work. My LGB's have been in the closet since 1991 so all this fancy old/new stuff is difficult to figure out as there seems to be little printed info on MTS.

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

To make programming easier, the 55045 computer interface is fantastic. 

All cv's can be read and saved as a file. 

Latest MTS software I have is version 6.00.0004


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

$$$$$$$$ with no warranty support yet etc. etc. I have quite a bit of MTS stuff new in boxes and planned on going this route also. Have allot invested in Computer interface, wireless remote, decoders etc. BUT, I have decided to go BATTERY POWER! I guess the final straw was the Central station taking a dump this last Christmas as my Mikado was running around the tree! $$$$ For the price of just this part. I can get a GP-40 on R/C! Going to Ric's operating sessions was another reason that sold me on R/C. I will run what MTS I have outdoors when I get my layout finished just because I have it and am too lazy to Ebay any of it. Once my locos are converted, I'll be finished.... Sorry LGB, I quit!


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

I just received my MTSII 55005 non parallel unit in the mail. I thought the unit had an instruction manual but nothing was shipped with it. I think most of it is self explanatory but I was wondering if anyone could scan a copy of the manual and e-mail it to me. I really only need the English portion







and the schematics but it might be more difficult to scan. It would great if this forum had copies the manuals from all the electronic gizmos that LGB and others make for model trains. I would be glad to scan the stuff I have if some sets up space on the site. I am assuming no site exists. Still looking for a 55051 wireless adapter if anyone has a spare


Thanks,

Ed


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I've scanned it as a PDF and placed it here: LGB 55005


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

Stan,

Thanks for the quick work. I really appreciate it. Now I have to put the decoders in the engines so maybe I can have a couple of locos running this weekend using the wired loco remote. Now if I can only find that wireless transmitter! 


Best Regards,

Ed


----------



## lgbben (Jan 3, 2008)

Go to massoth.com in the download section all the mts manuals are there look for LGB
p.s. the 55051p will work for you

Ben


----------



## tatios (Apr 14, 2009)

All you LGB MTS experts, what does a 5009 Amplifier do? I have seen a couple for sale and can't quite figure out what they do... Thanks for all the help. I haven't got the decoders installed in my locomotives so no MTS yet.


Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The 5009 is used for analog track power.

It uses 2 inputs, one from a variable DC source such as a starter set power supply at 1 amp, plus a constant power source (2 amp 21 volt power supply) and will create a 3 amp variable output from these. 



Max. combined output is 4 amps.


----------



## rpc53 (Feb 17, 2017)

Is lgb 5009 compatible with the mts system


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No, the 5009 is only used on DC
MTS power part numbers are in the 55xxx range not 50xxx


----------



## rpc53 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thank you Dan...I'm just now building a new layout using MTS so I'm in a learning stage.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to the severe MTS limits of 14 speed steps and no engine addresses above 23, plus difficult programming I would advise users to look at other systems and features.
If you do go to the newest LGB MTS system, make sure you use the Massoth navigator to avoid the MTS restrictions as this gives you 28 speed steps and addresses up 10,000+ ( The older MTS systems are not compatible with the navigator).

I like to use the 4 digit numbers on engines for their addresses and prefer 128 speed steps for slow running of an engine as I use the uncoupling/servo feature of my decoders.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

On another note, to use the parallel feature of the MTS system
:
55000 will not do parallel, it is serial only.
55005 NO P is serial only
55005 P is parallel but it must be activated by pressing F key and 9 key. Verify by pressing the 7 key, and you get only one flash in parallel mode, 7 blinks in serial mode. all new addresses assume serial for start up.
55006 is always parallel.

Note that all add-ons must have the P option for parallel to work on them, hand helds and wireless xmit/rcvrs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I was under the understanding that the 55006 can do both parallel and serial functions, is this incorrect?

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

John, if the MTS stuff you have is the parallel flavor, you can hook an Airwire Convertr or Tam Valley Depot receiver to it and run it via battery. I've done a few LGB locos this way. Installation is dead-nuts simple since the decoder is already in place. Just find the wires going from the track the decoder, and wire the output of the Convertr in place of the wires coming from the track. 

Later,

K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, the 55006 is serial and parallel (as is the 55005 P) IF you press he F and 9 key to activate parallel. This system defaults to serial on first use!!

Also note that MTS defaults to all functions off when first turned on. Other systems like Zimo remember last settings of engines so sound/lights/smoke and other functions are on.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I wrongly interpreted your post, I appreciate the clarification.

I'm trying to keep my MTS pages on my site as accurate as possible, a lot of it with your help... thanks!

Greg


----------

